# CMD pop up at desktop on start up



## Shadowedge183 (May 15, 2012)

Ok I did not know what to name the post but every time I start up the PC the Windows32 CMD pops up and goes away after a split second. So I read earlier to use my Microsoft Security Essentials, Malwarebytes, Microsoft Safety Scanner in safe mode and I did all of that which took a long while but they all failed to show any files that are causing this issue. 
I also read that I needed to use a program Hijack This to see the log file and post it on here and I noticed on another post that this line 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AMD AVT] Cmd.exe /c start "AMD Accelerated Video Transcoding device initialization" /min "C:\Program Files (x86)\AMD AVT\bin\kdbsync.exe" aml
could be the cause but I wanted to know if everything else looked fine or if it was something else. Also if it was safe for me to let the file do what it has to in the beginning of the start up?

Here is also my log from Hijack this which I ran as Admin

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 9:30:26 PM, on 5/14/2012
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Steam.exe
C:\Users\EdgarCayenne\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.21.111\GoogleCrashHandler.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Razer\DeathAdder\razerhid.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Razer\DeathAdder\razertra.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Razer\DeathAdder\razerofa.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Razer\DeathAdder\vdDaemon.exe
C:\Users\EdgarCayenne\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\EdgarCayenne\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\EdgarCayenne\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\EdgarCayenne\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\EdgarCayenne\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\EdgarCayenne\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\EdgarCayenne\Downloads\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe" /starttray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DeathAdder] C:\Program Files (x86)\Razer\DeathAdder\razerhid.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AMD AVT] Cmd.exe /c start "AMD Accelerated Video Transcoding device initialization" /min "C:\Program Files (x86)\AMD AVT\bin\kdbsync.exe" aml
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steam.exe" -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\EdgarCayenne\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2010 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONENOTEM.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\Windows\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.clonewarsadventures.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.freerealms.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.soe.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.sony.com
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\appinit_dll.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ASP.NET State Service (aspnet_state) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Broadcom Power monitoring service (BPowMon) - Broadcom Corp. - C:\Program Files\Broadcom\BPowMon\BPowMon.exe
O23 - Service: cFosSpeed System Service (cFosSpeedS) - cFos Software GmbH - C:\Program Files\ASRock\XFast LAN\spd.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Content Protection HECI Service (cphs) - Intel Corporation - C:\Windows\SysWow64\IntelCpHeciSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Desura Install Service - Desura Pty Ltd - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Desura\desura_service.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Futuremark SystemInfo Service - Futuremark Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Futuremark\Futuremark SystemInfo\FMSISvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Hi-Rez Studios Authenticate and Update Service (HiPatchService) - Hi-Rez Studios - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hi-Rez Studios\HiPatchService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: MBAMService - Malwarebytes Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SBSD Security Center Service (SBSDWSCService) - Safer Networking Ltd. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application User Notification Service (UNS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 10866 bytes

Also my computer specs are 
Asrock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3
Intel Core I5 2500K
Ram is 8 Gigs
500 Gig hard drive
Sapphire Amd 6950

Any help would be appreciated. Thank you guys.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It looks like a legit file. It happens sometimes when something is started by a cmd.exe process that you will get that momentary flash. It rarely means anything is wrong. You will see it sometimes during some types of installations, too.


----------



## Shadowedge183 (May 15, 2012)

Ah alright so I have nothing to worry about I assume. I wanted to make sure I was a ok. Should I disable that from poping up or am I good to let it do what it has to? And also thank you.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It looks like it starts "AMD Accelerated Video Transcoding device initialization". I have no idea what that is, but it seems to be something to do with improving your video, so it may be best to leave it. It probably wouldn't hurt, though, to see what happens when you turn it off. You'll know what the cause is if something doesn't work right.

I'd suggest using some startup manager to keep track of startups and easily enable/disable them. There are references at the end for startups that you may not be able to identify.

Free startup managers (startup references at end):

Startup Control Panel
Remove Startup Programs Buddy
Ashampoo Startup Tuner
MZ Startup Manager
Startup Control Panel (Exe version for Vista)
Emsa Startup Manager
EM Startup Manager
WheresJames Startup Manager

Startup Programs Reference
Startup Database (bleepingcomputer)


----------



## Shadowedge183 (May 15, 2012)

Alright I will give that a shot. I would think that if I use a start up program to disable/enable them and make sure to check the reference page. Well I do trust your word also you do have 50k+ post which is insane but I commend you for sticking around and answering questions. Thank you again. Btw if I have any more questions concerning this should I post on this post or do I have to start a new one?


----------

